# insects



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

does anyone here keep any bugs? i just got some stick bugs. they are pretty neat. i'd like to see what other kinds of insects people have. i have six so far, looking forward to babies in a few months


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

I kept a number of stick insects and leaf insects in the past.

Alas, it is now not legal to keep them.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

some species are legal, any species native to north america is. you can also get permits for several other species of stick bugs and large beetles.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> some species are legal, any species native to north america is. you can also get permits for several other species of stick bugs and large beetles.


..yes you can catch the native species but they aren't as interesting as the Aussie or New Guinea ones....fun to keep though. "In the olden day" there was a secret field in the Don Valley that contained a nice colony of Stickies and Mantis but alas it is no more.

Under what premise or authority will they issue you a permit? Agriculture Canada as a very tight sphincter about non North American phasmids and will not issue permits to the average Joe. I've spoken to Tom Mason about this subject a number of times and he's always concurred with the difficulty of getting permission. Enlighten me on yours was procured.

...not that they are going to send inspectors anytime soon to your house


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I keep 2 Different species of Ants and i have a mantis egg sack but i am not sure if it is going to hatch.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhh i really wish I could keep buggies but bob just wont let me.. I used to keep snails myself


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

menagerie said:


> ..Under what premise or authority will they issue you a permit? Agriculture Canada as a very tight sphincter about non North American phasmids and will not issue permits to the average Joe. I've spoken to Tom Mason about this subject a number of times and he's always concurred with the difficulty of getting permission. Enlighten me on yours was procured.
> 
> ...not that they are going to send inspectors anytime soon to your house


hmmm......
i am working on getting a zoo licence right now so i can get some more different species of insects. hopefully that will work out and i will have a house full of mantids and beetles. for now i have these. i don't think they are illegal. their species name was not on any of the lists i've found and they are sold openly at my lps.



Tropicana said:


> I keep 2 Different species of Ants and i have a mantis egg sack but i am not sure if it is going to hatch.


that's cool. if you want the egg sack to hatch you need to keep it in damp warmish soil. it can take a long, long time.



Ciddian said:


> OOhhh i really wish I could keep buggies but bob just wont let me.. I used to keep snails myself


snails are cool.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Didn't know you need a permit to keep stick insects...

Here is a female jungle nymph


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The full name is Malaysian Jungle Nymph (Heteropteryx Dilatata)


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i've been looking into it more and i think the permit i just needed to import. bigfishy, do you have a breeding pair? she sure is beautiful. i'd love to keep that species.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i've been looking into it more and i think the permit i just needed to import. bigfishy, do you have a breeding pair? she sure is beautiful. i'd love to keep that species.


I am sure its still avaliable thru the kijiji site... (I just took out his ads pic, because he is selling them) so I asume he have them in Toronto

1.1 Malaysian Jungle Nymph, $175 each.. Yeah right, like I am going to pay $175 for a bug, but if a fish cost $1750, thats a different story 

Here is the ads... Good luck

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...Insects-for-sale-8-species-W0QQAdIdZ132165436


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i've been looking into it more and i think the permit i just needed to import. bigfishy, do you have a breeding pair? she sure is beautiful. i'd love to keep that species.


http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/internat/importe.shtml

The list of approved facilities for displaying live insects is pretty small. If you get an exemption I would be curious to hear


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

h_s said:


> http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/internat/importe.shtml
> 
> The list of approved facilities for displaying live insects is pretty small. If you get an exemption I would be curious to hear


and if I do have a breeding pair

or some wild animal beyond your imagination

I wouldn't be posting on a public forum, because I know.... officers.... fine.... scary ...

  

I am not a bad person nor a poacher, but those import laws are nothing... You can easily acquire an exotic pet or illegal animal thru the black market


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

h_s said:


> http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/internat/importe.shtml
> 
> The list of approved facilities for displaying live insects is pretty small. If you get an exemption I would be curious to hear


we will see. my brother works for the mnr in a 'higher up' type desk job so he may be able to help me with that. otherwise, i'd be surprised to get one as well. if i do i will let everyone know, and have tons of exotic insect pics to post.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I am sure its still avaliable thru the kijiji site... (I just took out his ads pic, because he is selling them) so I asume he have them in Toronto
> 
> 1.1 Malaysian Jungle Nymph, $175 each.. Yeah right, like I am going to pay $175 for a bug, but if a fish cost $1750, thats a different story
> 
> ...


those are very expensive. they sell in the uk for 2 pounds, that's like $4


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> those are very expensive. they sell in the uk for 2 pounds, that's like $4


They sell about the same in the states


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i guess it's supply and demand. it's hard to find here so it costs more.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> I keep 2 Different species of Ants and i have a mantis egg sack but i am not sure if it is going to hatch.


do you have any pics of your ants or their 'farms'? nevermind, i found them


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

http://boreal.com/praying-mantis-egg-cases,-live/p/IG0021506/

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...ToIt&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=910833
found these


----------

